# I NEED AN INTERIOR DOOR PULL HANDLE FOR 05 ALTIMA



## SoundsGreat (May 12, 2005)

... the corner of it got chipped and a new door panel is $500 any suggestions i've called all kinds of junk yards and like I thought the vehicle is too new! Any help would be appreciated! THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

you need a new panel or just the handle to open the door?


----------



## SoundsGreat (May 12, 2005)

I need the little cup that you would grab to CLOSE the door... its for a 2005 Altima... i've called 5 or so different NISSAN dealers and they tell me the 2004 and 2005 door panels are the same... I've found pictures online proving they are not the same... do the dealers even have the updated microfiche? they can only get us parts for the door that resembles the 2004... I'm going to try and call a much bigger dealership in a much bigger town today and see if they are updated yet? anyother help would be appreciated!


----------



## SoundsGreat (May 12, 2005)

apparently I need the whole panel now... The interior is blond. Its for the interior drivers front door unless someone is parting a 2005 out with a blond interior... Apparently the designers at nissan are working on selling the pieces seperately... but for now I have to fork out $400 CAN ANYONE HELP ME!!!???


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

can u post some pics or at least link to the pictures?


----------



## Ironchild (May 11, 2005)

craigqc said:


> can u post some pics or at least link to the pictures?


 Need to know what exact part you need. If its the pull trim on the inside of the door, black in color, it would run you around 5 bucks but you say it is blond in color? Not sure what your grabbing to close the door. Get me a VIN# and a better explanation of what you need and I'll try to help!


----------



## SoundsGreat (May 12, 2005)

Yes exactly! Its like a $5-$10 part... I don't know how to post pics or draw an arrow on them to show what I need... The VIN# is 1N4BL11D85N463673 The pull handle cup is located near the lock switches but are seperate from them on the 2005 in 2004 they were built into the switches I believe?...


----------



## SoundsGreat (May 12, 2005)

Its the handle piece right below the touring lettering in the door pannel but I need it in blond for the 2005 altima! If I can't get it in blond then we'll just have to paint it...


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

yeah the 04 is totally different
here is a pic with my door in it:


----------



## SoundsGreat (May 12, 2005)

can anyone come up with this handle piece for the 2005 altima???


----------



## Ironchild (May 11, 2005)

SoundsGreat said:


> can anyone come up with this handle piece for the 2005 altima???


OK......the 2 pieces that show in the parts film are 1: a "pull bracket handle", part number 80952-ZB000 for 4.75 + tax, and a "power switch finisher", part number 80960-ZB200 for 32.37 + tax. My guess is that you need the finisher as it looks like it is the handle part along with the trim that goes around the window and lock switches. If I can figure out a way to get a pic of the parts film posted on the forum I will. I can't save the pic but might be able to scan the pic then post it. Let me know if this helps!


----------



## Ironchild (May 11, 2005)

SoundsGreat said:


> can anyone come up with this handle piece for the 2005 altima???



TRYING TO POST PICS AS AN ATTACHMENT BUT CAN'T. I GUESS I'M NOT ALLOWED TO DO THAT. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

Ironchild said:


> TRYING TO POST PICS AS AN ATTACHMENT BUT CAN'T. I GUESS I'M NOT ALLOWED TO DO THAT. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


email me the pic and ill post it up for you. [email protected]


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## SoundsGreat (May 12, 2005)

Grrr... i'm not going to get frustrated... I've already had the finisher piece ordered and it is the wrong piece... If you check out your door pannel schematics and compare them to the 2004 door pannel pictire craigqc posted a few posts back you can see they look alike... but if you compre the schematic to the 2005 door pannel I posted a few posts back the door "pull handle bracket" Isn't all one piece like the 2004... the little cup is different it screws on from behind the door pannel... And my nissan dealer is saying the only way to replace that like tiny cup is to buy the door pannel $500 and all the schematics he shows me are for the 2004 just like you posted... so If he orders me yet another 2004 "DOOR PANNEL PART" i'm gonna freak out...


----------



## SoundsGreat (May 12, 2005)

[/IMG] 
That little cup is what I need


----------



## Ironchild (May 11, 2005)

SoundsGreat said:


> [/IMG]
> That little cup is what I need


The problem with the parts film pics that are posted is that most of the pics are generalized to cover over a few model years so the pics aren't always exactly what you are getting. What you see in the pics is all I have to go on. The next best thing to do would be to see if there are any part numbers on the part you need. I hate the fact that Nissan sends cars out into the world but then doesn't give us dealers the correct and latest information in the parts film. Then we look like idiots trying to figure out what parts you are in need of. Check to see if you can find a part number. Otherwise the only way to get what you need would be a salvage yard or a good friend at a dealership who could swap yours with one from a new car and sweet talk the warranty clerk to get it covered under warranty. Lemme know........


----------



## SoundsGreat (May 12, 2005)

the thought crossed my mind... The customer has the vehicle and I dobut theres a part number on the handle piece... I've been told that by the guys here that the pics are generalized... grrr how can they do that?... I'll try but if I can't com up with the piece asap I have to order a new pannel... GRRR Thanks for being understanding Ironchild!


----------



## Ironchild (May 11, 2005)

SoundsGreat said:


> the thought crossed my mind... The customer has the vehicle and I dobut theres a part number on the handle piece... I've been told that by the guys here that the pics are generalized... grrr how can they do that?... I'll try but if I can't com up with the piece asap I have to order a new pannel... GRRR Thanks for being understanding Ironchild!


Yeah normally Nissan doesn't put part numbers on their parts but I have been seeing it on newer parts lately. You may get lucky and at this stage of the game, luck is what you need. Again, lemme know......


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Uhm.. just out of sheet curiosity, how did you manager to "chip" the little cup anyway?


----------



## SoundsGreat (May 12, 2005)

removing the door pannel for lock and wiring for remote starter... not investigating further to see the two screws behind a rubber pannel at the bottom of the "cup" so instead I pryed with a plastic pannel tool thinking the screws were under the cup and crack...


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

SoundsGreat said:


> removing the door pannel for lock and wiring for remote starter... not investigating further to see the two screws behind a rubber pannel at the bottom of the "cup" so instead I pryed with a plastic pannel tool thinking the screws were under the cup and crack...


Bummer. I remember when I took off my door panels last year to install aftermarket speakers. I managed to find the screws under the rubber panel, and behind the door pull lever, but it did take a fair bit of patience to figure out where they were and how to access them. The part I found hardest was removing the little triangle near the mirror... what a pain that was!

Anyway, good luck on finding the replacement cup.


----------



## SoundsGreat (May 12, 2005)

*LOOKS LIKE A NEW $500 DOOR PANNEL IS ON THE WAY! *  Anyways When ever Nissan feels like getting around to selling the door cup seperately for $8 I could buy it?...


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

SoundsGreat said:


> LOOKS LIKE A NEW $500 DOOR PANNEL IS ON THE WAY!


OUCH! :banhump:


----------



## Ironchild (May 11, 2005)

I hope the door panel comes with a big jar of vaseline.....



blitzboi said:


> OUCH! :banhump:


----------



## SoundsGreat (May 12, 2005)

they don't give vaseline anymore... they've tried to save money by switching to icy hot and beach sand


----------

